# Fishing With Jimmy Brinchfield



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's a report from just over a year ago on what you guys can expect on your up coming trip with Jim. Now this is exciting fishing. I posted this on the Tidal Fish Forum just to let my buds over there know that you don't have to troll broomsticks up and down the bay to have an exiting day. I stopped trolling over a year ago. 

Todays Date:01/14/2007
Date of Report: 2006-03-27
Fishing Report Title: Offshore Virginia Wreck Fishing
State or Fishing Region: Virginia Fishing Reports
Charter Name: Jil Carrie Charter
Boat Name: Jil Carrie
Report By: staff
Licenses, Associations: USCG
Locale or Marina: Lynnhaven Inlet
Phone: (443) 336-8756
Email: Email the angler or Capt.
Website: Google








SNOWY GROUPER








MONKFISH








MONKFISH JAWS








SEABASS

One of the most exciting elements of long range deep drop wreck fishing is the anticipation and mystery of exactly what creature will be pulled up from the depths of the Atlantic Ocean on your next fish caught. How about a fish with feet? Yup, happened today. How about a world record? Yup, happened today. How about two species of fish the likes of which have never been seen before in the long storied history of the Jil Carrie? Yup, happened today. How about our first in a species for the year? Yup, happened today. How about Capt. Croakerhead hitting the 100 million lottery? Well, nope, very unfortunately, that great event DID NOT happen today, but, incredibly, everything else listed (and more) DID happen today.

Today featured moderate March temperatures and, at times, dense fog. It was a fair sea for most of the day but it did get a bit choppy on the way back in the late afternoon and early evening. As we got closer to shore conditions improved because it was a SW wind. Today, we had a put together trip of 10 anglers today plus our co-captain - Capt. Mark “The Tilefish Slayer” Wray of Virginia Beach, VA. The first Mate was T.J. Reiber. So, there was a total of 13 aboard the Jil Carrie for today’s adventure.

We had a great day with excellent size Black Sea Bass including 15 VA Weight Citations. We kept a total of 215 keeper Black Sea Bass and released quite a few undersized Black Sea Bass. We also caught 8 Chopper and Slammer Bluefish including a 36.25 inch VA Release Citation (see Citation Section below). We also caught our first Rose Belly of the season. We also caught 12 Blueline Tilefish including a pending all tackle IGFA WORLD RECORD for Mr. Patrick F. Hirsch of Virginia Beach, VA which weighed in at a whopping 15 pounds 4 ounces. Mr. Brian Rim also caught a 18 pound 11 ounce Monkfish (the first one for the Jil Carrie). Hey, those Monkfish are a really weird looking fish - it has feet coming out of its belly and a huge mouth with teeth (see below pictures). Mr. Patrick F. Hirsch also caught the first ever Snowy Grouper ever aboard the Jil Carrie (see below picture) which weighed in at 11 pounds 8 ounces. We also released the usual plethora of DAWGS and hideous Conger Eels.

OH MAN WHAT A DAY!!!
VA WEIGHT CITATIONS FOR BLACK SEA BASS (most were not registered)
Mr. Fred Sermonia of Suffolk, VA - 6 pounds 4 ounces
Mr. Lucious Walker of Chesterfield, VA - 6 pounds 6 ounces
Mr. Honah Tan Dinh of Chesapeake, VA - 5 pounds 8 ounces
VA RELEASE CITATION FOR BLUEFISH
Mr. Patrick F. Hirsch of Virginia Beach, VA - 36.25 inches


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

That's Brian Rim "Bumsrim" of P&S with
the Monk Fish. He fishes with Jim at least
2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> That's Brian Rim "Bumsrim" of P&S with
> the Monk Fish. He fishes with Jim at least
> 2 or 3 times a year.


Which one of the three is Brian? The guy with the Monk Fish looks like a long time forum member named Hookum. I understand that monk fish are good eating.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Monk fish can make one killer spicey fish stew.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah, they are tasty, but man are they ugly. It looks like a frog and an angler fish got too drunk together one night and that poor guy was the end result.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Which one of the three is Brian? The guy with the Monk Fish looks like a long time forum member named Hookum. I understand that monk fish are good eating.



Brian is the one in the middle pic with
the Monk Fish. He also caught a snowy
grouper and some tile fish with Capt Jim
last year.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=13029


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> Brian is the one in the middle pic with
> the Monk Fish. He also caught a snowy
> grouper and some tile fish with Capt Jim
> last year.
> ...


Thanks T. That's a good looking tog he has there also. Seeing other pics of him he doesn't look like Hookum at all. Have you been on any of Jim's deep drop trips? Reason I'm asking is bacause I want to know if he's really fishing at 400'. I can't imagine bring up a thumping tog from that depth let alone a big tile fish. I'm guessing more like 150'.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The tog pics are from the 
Morning Star. Me and the 
wife went out with Capt Jim 
last winter (Feb?) and we both 
got our limit of huge seabass. 
No other exotics caught on
that trip though. Most of the
wrecks we hit that day were 
not in the 400' area. I would
say closer to 250 - 330 range.


----------

